# Official Game thread: Bulls/Memphis



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have now lost 6 of the last 7 games we have played. We need a win tonight! Cannot let Memphis get their first win with us. Stop the bleeding now.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

After the last 2 games, I'm very pessimistic about this one.
WE HAND MEMPHIS THEIR FIRST W!
Hubie Brown will thank BC afterwards for giving his team a W in his 2nd game as coach!


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

Two young teams, please, please,please, dont lose this one bulls?
I have a feeling gooden might do well this game, other than that we have to win. 
I'm getting anxious/nervous already. :no:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> We have now lost 6 of the last 7 games we have played. We need a win tonight! Cannot let Memphis get their first win with us. Stop the bleeding now.


The Bulls R, without a doubt, the little dutch boy with his finger in the dam!! (He WAS Dutch, wasn't he? lol)

I see too many inconsistencies with the Bulls, players, and management. Too many really good players on the grizz team, along with a pretty decent coach,(even if he is older than dirt!) and a general manager that isn't too shabby either. 

Memphis gets its first win. 110-90:sour:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Nervous?*



> Originally posted by <b>robg</b>!
> Two young teams, please, please,please, dont lose this one bulls?
> I have a feeling gooden might do well this game, other than that we have to win.
> I'm getting anxious/nervous already. :no:


whats to be nervous about...winning our FOURTH game out of 10??? I am beginning to be close to that word...but it is NAUSEOUS!!!

Last nights game, was a mistake that I truly hope Cartwright does not make again. He TRIED to be nice, and it bit him, I mean JC and EROB, BIT him in his backside. Truly horrible basketball players at this point in their careers.

IF he goes back to playing those players he had been playing before last night, and, Rose goes back to being a team player, we could make this one close....otherwise...:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I think in time, IF he lives that long...*



> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> After the last 2 games, I'm very pessimistic about this one.
> WE HAND MEMPHIS THEIR FIRST W!
> Hubie Brown will thank BC afterwards for giving his team a W in his 2nd game as coach!


hubie will pass BC in his winning percentage as the Grizz head coach.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ugh, this one sets up poorly for the Bulls:

--Memphis is 0-9, desperate for their first win for themselves and their new coach.

--They played very well last night, only to fall to Minnesota down the stretch. Pao Gasol had arguably his worst game as a pro, and he'll be looking to get even. Giricek had a huge game, and he's a streak shooter who'll look to have a big night like Wesley.

--Memphis throttled us in the preseason.

--Given the upcoming schedule, there could be self-inflicted pressure on the Bulls to pick up what might be their last win for two weeks (although personally I will be fairly disappointed if they don't pick up wins in GS and Utah).

Keys to winning:

--Trent can't switch off Giricek, so Jay has to step up and keep his own man under wraps. This can just as easily be accomplished by allowing Jay to have a little more freedom offensively, as Jason Williams is a horrendous defender and foul-prone.

--Jalen Rose has to win his battle with Drew Gooden by a knockout. This is a tough matchup for him on the defensive end, but he should have a field day and then some on offense. Double-digit assists have to be a goal here.

--The twin teens need to play big. Curry should be able to overwhelm Stro Swift and Wright. If there's a guy out there who (theoretically) should be able to do a solid job of checking Gasol, it's Tyson. 

--Win the bench matchup. Memphis has a solid mix coming off the bench: Wright, Watson, Battier, Wes Person (who murders the Bulls). They are a little down at the point because of Brevin Knight's ankle sprain. Marshall can and should have a bounce back after last night's wretched effort, and Baxter'll get a good chance to continue his love affair with Cartwright if he can do a nice job on Gooden.

With all those fairly obvious observations in mind, I'll curse the Bulls and say they'll squeeze out a 92-87 win.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I think the Bulls take this one easily.

The Griz are not good yet. Give Hubie a couple more weeks and maybe this would be competitive, but after coming close and falling to Minnesota in their last game, the Griz have nothing in the tank for the Bulls.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

they're gonna want to win one for Hubie.. remember like the Bulls when Cartwright came in


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Could anyone please post a radio link? I remember last season da_bull7 found a station (WBIG?) that carried a handfull of games over the net. 

Anyways I predict the Grizz get their first win tonight.


----------



## faust (Jun 7, 2002)

If the Bulls control their defensive board they'll win. Keep Gasol and Gooden off of the Boards. One shot and out. JWil had a taste of Jason Williams, got burned, but will compensate to hold him in check. Hassel will control Giericik. BC will be prepared for this one. He want to show Hubie how far he has come along. Bulls win by 12.


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Now this is a game I probably will not watch*

I feel that the Bullies have a solid chance. Still Grizz are excited.Go Bulls


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

At least the bulls are playing them at home. In their favor they at least have a new coach in Memphis, and who knows if they have gotten used to his coaching styel. The bulls have had chances in most of their games. I believe Dallas was the only blow out that they never really came back in. Since they are young we are going to see many inconsistancies over the year, if they can play for all 4 quarters they will be tough to beat.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

If the Bulls lost tonight it would be as depressing as the loss to Toronto, maybe even more so. BTW the Celts the 2nd time around blew us out too


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*But we played the starters in that one*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> If the Bulls lost tonight it would be as depressing as the loss to Toronto, maybe even more so. BTW the Celts the 2nd time around blew us out too


the same.....with the hornets game, we played the bench, JC and EROB too much. BIG DIFFERENCE!:upset:


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

The Bulls come out sleepy and get blown out of this game. This game handed Brown and the Grizz their first win of the season. Wooden danced around the court teasing the Bulls afterward. Jason William took Jay to school, proclaiming to the crowd who's the real Jason William. Lorenzo Wright will abuse Eddy Curry and those baby fats will be sore afterward. Eddy Curry will cry on the bench holding his stomach. Hassel won't be able to hit the side of the barn and Bill keep proclaiming that Hassel is our best player. 

P.S.: Do the name Dez White from the Bears sound familiar with Hassel? Both are teacher pets and get the same treatment.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm predicting a Grizz win because I think they will play like it's game 7 of the NBA championship.

They are desperate for a win and desperate to please their new coach. They may appear a little disjointed at times but I imagine they will literally leave everything on the court.

Curry could be a huge key for the Bulls, I'm not sure how Swift and Wright are going to defend him, but on the flip side the Bulls will have trouble defending Gasol, Gooden, and Swift in the paint.

I think this could be a high scoring one, Grizz by 10, 112 to 102.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

BTW anyone got a radio link?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I think JC will end up in a Memphis uni...


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> I think JC will end up in a Memphis uni...


Whatever gets him out of a Bulls uni is fine with me


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game plan looks like BC wants Curry and Chandler to take it to their big men.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Two quick fouls on Swift and Gasol!!


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

5 points for curry already. They are going to curry and chandler big time. i dont want to see Rose start gunning if this is working.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry just dunked nasty over Gooden. Hahahahha!!!




VD


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jalen is passing, first...*

THIS is gonna be a Bulls win! the rest of the team is playing pretty well the first three minutes....keep it up...:grinning: two fouls on gasol and swift already!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> I think JC will end up in a Memphis uni...


JC can't co-exist with JWilliams.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I am bummed... WGN on the satellite isn't carrying the game.


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

Great a foul by curry and chandler on consecutive possessions. These guys cant get into foul trouble early because cartwright will take them out fast.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shades of the future!! They have no answer for Curry or chandler!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I gotta believe...BC talked with jalen...*

No shots up yet by jalen....we are ahead by two 16-14 and the ball..time out with just under 7:00 left in the first...chandler and curry having a good start!!!:grinning: good, trent has two quick fouls..I want him to sit for awhile.....


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*just four easy payments of $39.95!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I am bummed... WGN on the satellite isn't carrying the game.


for direct tv..this isAGREAT!!!:grinning:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Damn, I wish I could see this game! Gasol, Swift, and Wright all with 2 fouls. Curry and Chandler going to work early!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Shades of the future indeed!

But they won't be able to take it to top tier talent in the league like this for years.


Bu I'll enjoy for now. 



(JC instead of JW in Memphis)


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Holy CRAP!! Jalen just passed the ball to JAY!!!*

another foul on the grizzes..curry to the line!~!:grinning:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

3 fouls on Wright!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cezary Trybanski is in. He has played all of 6 minutes so far.


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

What the hell was Hoiberg's problem? Going inside to chandler and curry was the bread and butter so far and this jerk wants to shoot it from 3 pt range :grinning: Curry just drew another foul on one of those foreign guys. He has 10 points already.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: just four easy payments of $39.95!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> for direct tv..this isAGREAT!!!:grinning:


We don't' get DirecTV here. The satellite is too low on the horizon (see where I live on the left)...


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

Chandler just got his second foul. He is out, marshall is in.:no:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Damn, I wish I could see this game! Gasol, Swift, and Wright all with 2 fouls. Curry and Chandler going to work early!


I couldn't find a (free) audio link...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a (free) audio link...


I couldn't either. I thought WGN was carrying this game, but it is only for Chicago area viewers only, I guess.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Amazing how Hubie screams at the ref and the next time down Tyke gets a no call and then an offensive foul in one series.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler on the bench with 2 fouls.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Bulls about to come apart...


stupid no call.:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Rose hits his third attempt...*

25-19 Bulls with less than 2:00 in the first qtr. Marshall looks awful on his first fg attempt..whats up with this guy???


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Eddie got called for a foul also and he did not even touch the guy~*



> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Amazing how Hubie screams at the ref and the next time down Tyke gets a no call and then an offensive foul in one series.


from the angle I saw it, there was ALWAYS air in between eddie and that guy..NO FOUL! Bulls look cept marshall....hmmmm


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Rose hits his third attempt...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 25-19 Bulls with less than 2:00 in the first qtr. Marshall looks awful on his first fg attempt..whats up with this guy???


LOL Bama, he only missed one shot. He's still the best 6th man in the league.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Rose hits his third attempt...*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL Bama, he only missed one shot. He's still the best 6th man in the league.


his first one was his THIRD shot..the first two were bricks...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Rose hits his third attempt...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> his first one was his THIRD shot..the first two were bricks...


Well, there is nothing "up" with him.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Rose=veteran poise

Hoiberg is looking like Hoitoast tonight


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Baxter, being short, should GRAB instead of TIPPING boards he gets his hands on.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sprewell was 6-15 for the Knicks today.
16 points.


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

Bulls up 29-24 at the end of the 1st. Not a bad 1st quarter.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Last two trips down the court..Jalen..takes it to the hoop....*

missed the first one...charges the next...OBVIOUS charge...two open bulls on the perimeter...this is not an imagination....grizz close to within five?:upset:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Let's see E-Rob instead of Hoiberg!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Sprewell was 6-15 for the Knicks today.
> 16 points.


We should trade for him immediately.

It would be tough, but I'd sacrifice Dalibor for him.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Rose might have gone 4-20...who knows? lol*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Sprewell was 6-15 for the Knicks today.
> 16 points.


IS HE the leader of the team too??? lol:grinning: did they win?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hoiberg did knock the ball away*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Let's see E-Rob instead of Hoiberg!


and cause the ball to go off a memphis player...he is a hustler..EROB can rot on the bench...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Let's see E-Rob instead of Hoiberg!


Nah.

Lets win this one.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah.
> ...


LOL.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

19 posters and 7 guests viewing this game board!! Amazing! 

Over half of the 50 people on the board now.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 19 posters and 7 guests viewing this game board!! Amazing!
> 
> Over half of the 50 people on the board now.


Everyone loves Da Bulls!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I've seen enough.


Lets bring Chandler, Curry and Williams back off the bench please.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I like a guy who makes the most of his ability as much as anyone, but why is Hoiberg in there instead of ERob?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I like a guy who makes the most of his ability as much as anyone, but why is Hoiberg in there instead of ERob?


That's my question.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Everyone loves Da Bulls!


Hey! I resemble that remark


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I've seen Jamal carry the ball and travel...both times a no call.


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

E-Rob is in there along with hoiberg. he just put up a huge brick. Tom Dorn just said "the bulls come out a little sluggish". No crap, they have hoiberg, crawford, and e-rob in. Although JC is doing ok.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Crawford hits the jumper! Don't trade him!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jamal with two nice shots!!!*

HAHAHAHA......the memphis announcers saying that jamal has a LOT of talent and if they ever trade him, a LOT of teams will be knocking at the door! "Hey Jerry, how many are outside your door or on the phone???" lol good shots tho jamal...keep it up.:grinning:

9:04 left 35-26 BULLS!!!:grinning:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Crawford hits the jumper! Don't trade him!


JC just hit a runner!

Quick--trade him while his value is up!!!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> JC just hit a runner!
> ...


"He could start on 20 teams in the league!"


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Memphis blows.


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

Bulls with the biggest lead of the night at 11.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Memphis blows.


Especially Slow-Mile Swift


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

11 points up!


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

Gasol just got his 3rd foul!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Gasol is cursing in Spanish at the refs...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Alright, lets come back with the teens...


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Alright, lets come back with e teens...


Yeah I dont understand why cartwright hasn't put them back in


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Theres gonna be a fight tonight.

Memphis is starting to get frustrated.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

4 on Wright! HaHa!


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

I hope its Battier in a fight. I wouldn't mind seeing that guy get his no masking please?.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*43-30 BULLS!!!*

Good to see em smiling!!! time out grizz:grinning:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

E-Rob with the assist! He's worth the money!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Alright, lets come back with the teens...


Why?

The second unit is doing all right...


Heresy to you folks not in Chicago, but I have to turn the television off in a moment...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

poor hubie! I bet he is scratching his head and wondering why he left the booth.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

6:55 Donyell Marshall (CHI) made dunk 
7:29 Donyell Marshall (CHI) made hook shot 
8:00 Donyell Marshall (CHI) made layup


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ah, I misunderstood, I thought ERob was still on the bench.

I just fired up Yahoo Game Channel and I see that we've got Crawford, Hoiberg, Marshall, Bax, and ERob. 

Wouldn't we be better served by having at least one of our starters out there? Back in the old days, we usually had MJ, Pip, or Toni out on the court with the reserves. I guess Toni was kind of a reserve, but he started a lot.

I know that Marshall kind of fills that role, but we'd be better served by riding Rose till his legs fall off. It'd take pressure off the other reserves (JC, ERob, Bax) to have Rose out there too.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Why?
> ...


Because they were on fire and I want to see them get experience. I like the second unit, but they aren't the pudding!


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

6:01-Marshall offensive rebound and put bakc


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> poor hubie! I bet he is scratching his head and wondering why he left the booth.


He was a good commentator too, should have stayed there.


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

5:28-Marshall 3 point fg !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 6:55 Donyell Marshall (CHI) made dunk
> 7:29 Donyell Marshall (CHI) made hook shot
> 8:00 Donyell Marshall (CHI) made layup


5:38 Donyell Marshall (CHI) made 3-pt jump shot 
5:57 Donyell Marshall (CHI) made layup 
6:02 Offensive rebound by Donyell Marshall (CHI)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fredsmooth21</b>!
> I hope its Battier in a fight. I wouldn't mind seeing that guy get his no masking please?.


Whats wrong with Bat?

As I watch the various role players in the league, I look for the Kerrs and Wennington and Dickey type role players Krause will add to the team.

He's one...saw another last night too...

MARSHALL FOR THREE!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall's a ballhog.

Trade him.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Ah, I misunderstood, I thought ERob was still on the bench.
> 
> I just fired up Yahoo Game Channel and I see that we've got Crawford, Hoiberg, Marshall, Bax, and ERob.
> ...


17-4 run dude


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*lead down to 14 now...*

I think you CAN leave the starters out too long......this one is NOT put away yet, bill.:grinning:


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with Bat?
> ...


I never really liked that guy, probably because I'm not a duke fan. But you're right, he is the type of unselfish player the Bulls could use.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bring back Curry, they have no answer for him. Lets embarrass the Grizz.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Bring back Curry, they have no answer for him. Lets embarrass the Grizz.


That's what I've been shouting!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Hoiberg's got some brass balls! Did you see that charge he took from Stro? What a man!


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

Man this is ugly,,,

How can we be worse than last year?

{Sigh}


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Hoiberg's got some brass balls! Did you see that charge he took from Stro? What a man!


So what! Did you see how high E-Rob jumped on that layup attempt?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fredsmooth21</b>!
> 
> he is the type of unselfish player the Bulls could use.


A big Hoiberg


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Kids are back.

Anyone think Fizer is ticked?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Thoughts on Gooden y'all?


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

He didnt look ticked when Marshall hit that 3. He was up screaming and cheering.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Its Fizers fault. He had over two years to show us something.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

See? Curry is unstoppable tonight


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Its Fizers fault. He had over two years to show us something.


No worries for Fizer. He is still getting paid and is due for a raise pretty soon!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*60-46 Bulls at the half*

pretty good 1st half for the Bulls overall......I liked it..:grinning:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Jay Williams has sick handle. Sick.




VD


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

60-46 bulls, but remember we were up five last night at halftime! 

We need to play another half.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

One of the mods needs to put a message in the control panel that you need to reverify when you change your email address.

I thought I had been banned...again.


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

Lets hope they play the full game and keep it up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> No worries for Fizer. He is still getting paid and is due for a raise pretty soon!


In hindsight, Fizer should have played all of Marshall's minutes yesterday ;-)


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jay- 8 points, 6 assists, 4 rebounds

He does it all!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> One of the mods needs to put a message in the control panel that you need to reverify when you change your email address.
> 
> I thought I had been banned...again.


I never when i changed mine. Ok, good point


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

So when will the kids be able to do this versus the rest of the league?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

I wished the Bulls would play this well on the road as they do at home.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Jay has a shot for a triple double tonight, 1 more bucket, few assists... hopefully he gets some good hussle rebounds in the 2nd half


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*well, has anyone noticed a DIFFERENT*



> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> So when will the kids be able to do this versus the rest of the league?


Jalen, as far as his on the court leadership?? I have..:grinning: so far!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> So when will the kids be able to do this versus the rest of the league?


I would say another couple of years and they will be hard to handle.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*He's not outscoring Jalen, is he???*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Jay has a shot for a triple double tonight, 1 more bucket, few assists... hopefully he gets some good hussle rebounds in the 2nd half


how many points does jalen have??? lol:grinning:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Anyone think Fizer is ticked?


His attitude seems fine, he's cheering his butt off from the bench. He's been nothing but professional since Baxter took over his spot in the rotation.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> His attitude seems fine, he's cheering his butt off from the bench. He's been nothing but professional since Baxter took over his spot in the rotation.


I agree. On the other hand, if I got paid that much, I would be a damn good cheerleader as well!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Jay has a shot for a triple double tonight, 1 more bucket, few assists... hopefully he gets some good hussle rebounds in the 2nd half


We'll see. The way Crawford is playing tonight will make it tough. Jamal deserves to get some extended pt in the second half after the way he played in the first half. Both PG's are playing well. Good to see JC playing with confidence. Hope the kids sustain this intensity!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*ONLY if we get 30 points ahead!*



> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> We'll see. The way Crawford is playing tonight will make it tough. Jamal deserves to get some extended pt in the second half after the way he played in the first half.


:grinning:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Lead down to NINE!!!*

anyone know what hassell is doing??? what is wrong with THIS guy?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

good timeout. we've come out really flat, playing selfish on the offensive end. stupid fouls by tyson and eddy.:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls come out flat. I was afraid of that.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

damn it we're starting to fall apart... Chandler/Curry offensive fouls.. Grizzlies hitting shots :upset: Gooden making shots, that other guy with a G nailing a 3!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

4 on Curry! Down to a 7 point lead...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Hubie must have been firing off on all cylinders at the break, Grizz are getting hot


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gooden starting to dominate the boards...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

We need to mount a furious comeback...and we're AHEAD.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

these refs are going to drive me nuts. jalen looks like he's come out with the attitude that he is going to get his this half...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone notice that (our) JWill has a high dribble?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Baxter not having a good game...is he?*

anyone have his stats for the game so far?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Rose firing from all directions. Bulls falling apart...Coincidence?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Anyone notice that (our) JWill has a high dribble?


jesus your always criticizing aren't you


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Jay Will couldn't guard a quadruple amputee 

As much as I like JWill's attacking style of play on the offensive end, JWill's d stinks.

I'm surprised that Trenton hasn't been switched to cover J's man yet again.

On a spearate note, Giricik (sp?) may be a sleeper for ROY.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lonny Baxter 11 0-5 0-0 0-0 3 2 2 0


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Baxter not having a good game...is he?*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> anyone have his stats for the game so far?


0 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 fouls


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Baxter not having a good game...is he?*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> 0 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 fouls


0-5 shooting... a terrible 0-5 also, many of his shots have been WAYYYY off.. air balls or not even hitting rim...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jalen, 5-14... :sigh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Bax looks like a rookie...


Hawk--drop dead


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Man thank God we dont have Jason Williams, bombing 3's like it was a practice


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big three by Rose!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*!*

6 straight points in a hurry!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose is heating up.

14 points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose 8 straight points


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Rose 8 straight points


He's a ballhog.

Trade him.

Marshall, too.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*82-68 after THREE qtrs!!!*

good game so far guys!!! one more quarter to play tho!!!:grinning:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Bax looks like a rookie...
> 
> 
> Hawk--drop dead


ok


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Grizzlies gain NO ground in the 3rd...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

These veterans are getting in the way of Krauses LeBron James chase.

Expect them to be traded before Christmas.


JWills first step....wow.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: 82-68 after THREE qtrs!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> good game so far guys!!! one more quarter to play tho!!!:grinning:


Got a little bit a scare in the 3rd but thankfully we held on. 1 more left and we get our 4th win!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

So far so good


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: 82-68 after THREE qtrs!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> Got a little bit a scare in the 3rd but thankfully we held on. 1 more left and we get our 4th win!


Rose took over and kept them from losing their lead.

Like a true leader.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hubie needs to lay off the McDonalds for a while...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

(11:28) [CHI 84-70] Marshall Slam Dunk Shot: Made (25 PTS) Assist: Crawford (3 )


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Jebus Marshall is a machine! Have him on my fantasy team too so all the better.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall 25 pts, 10 reb


----------



## SS_Solid_Snake (Jul 15, 2002)

Someone in my league dropped Donyell Marshal for Ron Mercer a few days ago :laugh:


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

First of all, I like Baxter but giving him this kind of minutes instead of Tyson is pure stupidity. Someone wakes Bill up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT

Dusty Baker is the Cubs' manager.

whoo whoo
:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: 

:topic:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> First of all, I like Baxter but giving him this kind of minutes instead of Tyson is pure stupidity. Someone wakes Bill up.


Chandler has 4 fouls. He'd have fouled out in the 3rd quarter if he wasn't benched.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> First of all, I like Baxter but giving him this kind of minutes instead of Tyson is pure stupidity. Someone wakes Bill up.


I agree, I mean what the hell, they both have 4 fouls! Put Tyson back in! :rbanana:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> First of all, I like Baxter but giving him this kind of minutes instead of Tyson is pure stupidity. Someone wakes Bill up.


TC is back in


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ironically, Chandler in for Baxter just now


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> OT
> 
> Dusty Baker is the Cubs' manager.
> ...


It doesn't matter who the manager is, unfortunately.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Crawford with the Jordanesque fadeaway!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter who the manager is, unfortunately.


I say we sign Thome, Kent. IROD, Maddux, and Glavine....lol ok dream over-


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter who the manager is, unfortunately.


Actually, I think it does matter.

I know Dusty, personally, and have seen him manage mostly average rosters to playoffs regularly.

I liked Don Baylor a lot, too, FWIW


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

(7:25) [MEM 79-90] Gasol Free Throw 1 of 1 (10 PTS) 
(7:25) [CHI] Chandler Foul: Shooting (5 PF) 
(7:25) [MEM 78-90] Gasol Jump Shot: Made (9 PTS) Assist: Person (1 AST) 

Time to put Rose back in!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Jamal had a couple of brain cramps there. An ill advised jumper, then he didn't find Person on D. Hassell picked up Williams in transition at halfcourt, JC didn't make the switch.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Lead back down to 8.....*

Anyone notice how inept EROB is in his ball handling skills???


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I think it does matter.
> ...


It doesn't matter, the Cubs are cursed!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Grizz just 8 down. Game not over yet.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> (7:25) [MEM 79-90] Gasol Free Throw 1 of 1 (10 PTS)
> (7:25) [CHI] Chandler Foul: Shooting (5 PF)
> (7:25) [MEM 78-90] Gasol Jump Shot: Made (9 PTS) Assist: Person (1 AST)
> ...


6:49 Jalen Rose in for Tyson Chandler (CHI) 

:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Tyson doesn't scream after dunking anymore...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

6:27 Jalen Rose (CHI) made jump shot 

<B>Like a leader</B>


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Lead back down to 8.....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Anyone notice how inept EROB is in his ball handling skills???


"Skills"? His ball handling is scary. Back to a 12 point lead.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter, the Cubs are cursed!


I feel bad for the Chicago baseball fans, they haven't had alot of sucess over the years. Dont feel too bad though Im a Giants fan and they were only a couple innings away from winning the world series until the bullpen blew it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> I feel bad for the Chicago baseball fans, they haven't had alot of sucess over the years. Dont feel too bad though Im a Giants fan and they were only a couple innings away from winning the world series until the bullpen blew it.


The Cubs had an awesome bullpen 2 years ago, then last year they sucked it up.

Dusty is going to bring us a consistent contender.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

A quick shot of the bench: Mason looks as skinny as Crawford used to.

Strange how that complaint about JC went away.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jay- 11 assists


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Is this stat line right? Curry with 21 pts? Has he even played in the 2nd half?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall 25/13/3 steals


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Is this stat line right? Curry with 21 pts? Has he even played in the 2nd half?


I think Curry had 14 or 16 pts in the first half


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Is this stat line right? Curry with 21 pts? Has he even played in the 2nd half?


NBA.COM has curry with 14 pts


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Jay- 11 assists


Jay would have about 16 or 17 assists if they counted all of the times guys got fouled after he passed them the ball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

4:09 Jalen Rose (CHI) made jump shot 

<b> LIKE THE TEAM LEADER HE IS</B>


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Damn Tyson, watch the fouls!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler fouls out.

IMO, BC should give TC all the minutes he can handle before fouling out every game ;-)


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Milk the clock guys


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JALEN ROSE 28 10-20 1-4 5-5 2 2 2 26


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> JALEN ROSE 28 10-20 1-4 5-5 2 2 2 26


and Marshall with 31 pts


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

11-21, 28 points


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Rivalry


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose and Marshall are ball hogs.

Trade them.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn Jalen and Yell really stepped up tonight. And did anyone notice our FT%: 19-21= 90%!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JALEN ROSE 28 11-21 1-4 6-7 2 2 2 29 

If we trade Marshall, there'll be more rebounds for JWill.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

With 2 minutes left in the 4th, why are Marshall and Rose still in the game?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I was worried about this game before it started. We really need to beat teams like this when we play them. What i mean is, new coach, losing like they are, if you want to improve as a team you cant let a team like Memphis beat you.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer must really be in BCs dog house!! Second of a back to back and blowout at the end. DNP


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> With 2 minutes left in the 4th, why are Marshall and Rose still in the game?


Veteran poise...

Memphis never gave up, was still on the attack.


You miss stuff watching it on the internet.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

16.0 Jalen Rose (CHI) made jump shot 
30.0 Offensive rebound by Jalen Rose (CHI) 
41.0 Jay Williams (CHI) missed jump shot 

JALEN ROSE 28 12-23 1-4 6-7 3 2 2 31 

Bulls win by 18

When the Griz came back to within 5, Rose scored 8 straight points for the Bulls.

In fact, every time the Griz looked like they were coming back, Rose scored a bunch of points in response.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I am glad we won....but I am still tired...*

of watching the jalen rose show....jeez louise....I am so tired of seeing him hoist up so many shots....I don't care what his FG % is...least marshall bangs the boards to get a LOT of his!:grinning:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Solid win tonight


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

See guys, I'm the good luck charm. I watch the entire first half, the Bulls jump out to a 14 pt. lead. I go upstairs to take a bath and the Grizzlies go on their little run. I come back down, the Bulls go on a 14-2 run and coast the rest of the way.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

damn, jackie bainge looks fine!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JALEN ROSE 35 12-23 1-4 6-7 3 2 2 31 

Donyell Marshall 36 13-23 2-2 3-4 17 2 4 31 

JAY WILLIAMS 35 5-13 0-1 2-2 5 12 3 12


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*thats my point....*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> With 2 minutes left in the 4th, why are Marshall and Rose still in the game?


nuff said.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Good win Bulls! But it gets alot harder over the next 2 weeks with 6 games on the road. I'd be happy with a 3-3 record or even with a 2-4 record seeing the teams we face. 

See ya lata Bulls fans!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*LOL....HOW do we know...*



> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> See guys, I'm the good luck charm. I watch the entire first half, the Bulls jump out to a 14 pt. lead. I go upstairs to take a bath and the Grizzlies go on their little run. I come back down, the Bulls go on a 14-2 run and coast the rest of the way.


its NOT the other way around??? :grinning:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> damn, jackie bainge looks fine!


:rofl:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Bama, I like a clean, flowing game as much as the next guy, but you've got to give Rose a ton of credit tonight. A better team would have laid another 40-15 quarter on us in the third; Jalen did a phenonmenal job of steadying the offense and hitting a bunch of big shots.

A quick note on the game overall--Tyson and Eddy's foul trouble is obviously mostly of their own making, but when are the refs going to start cutting them some slack? Tyson's 6th was very, very sketchy, and Curry's "foul" on that Lo Wright baseline make in the first half was the very definition of a phantom foul.

It is going to be a long, long season for Memphis. I'm not sure what's missing; on paper they'd seem to be much better than last year.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hmmmm...solid?*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Solid win tonight


what was it at one time....74-70 Bulls? lol:grinning:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Hmmmm...solid?*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> what was it at one time....74-70 Bulls? lol:grinning:


still everyone played well tonight

Chandler-Decent 
Curry-good 1st half
Rose-good 2nd half
Marshall-GREAT
Jay-GREAT
Hassell-Defense


off night-
Baxter


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Scott, i agree. Lets not jump on Jalen! He, Donyell, Jay and the two towers played good ball. Im satisfied

As for Memphis. Two things they need that they don't have yet. 

1. According to paxson they need a go to guy. Thaey do not have one yet

2. Defense. Giving up 104 a game, you won't win many games. 

That being said, Memphis has some nice players other teams could use by deadline. Maybe then they can trade for a go to guy like we did last year. 

Baxter was due for a bad game. But he still got some assists and rebounds!! Played hard. 

E-rob? Well, he will have to continue to complain on deaf ears. He isn't deserving of any more time. Not now anyway.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Thank you Scott May.



> ....jeez louise....I am so tired of seeing him hoist up so many shots....


Is this an overt reference to me? Did you just call me "Louise"?:grinning: 
Man, Bama, you're really down on Jalen. The only thing you and I have agreed on lately is that Jay Will is gonna be special.

One minor thing I gotta clarify though:


> its NOT the other way around???


I don't get it.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hmmmm...solid?*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> still everyone played well tonight
> ...


Jay was great on 'O', but his d on "Jason" was horrible.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> when are the refs going to start cutting them some slack?


Its going to be ticky tack their entire career togather.

As soon as teams start regularly seeing their guys get into foul trouble they'll be crying about steps, and offensive fouls like the Sac-town Queens did last season...

It's the way of the big man in this milleniums NBA.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*yeah...but there was NO reason to hoist every shot in the fourth...*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Bama, I like a clean, flowing game as much as the next guy, but you've got to give Rose a ton of credit tonight. A better team would have laid another 40-15 quarter on us in the third; Jalen did a phenonmenal job of steadying the offense and hitting a bunch of big shots.
> 
> A quick note on the game overall--Tyson and Eddy's foul trouble is obviously mostly of their own making, but when are the refs going to start cutting them some slack? Tyson's 6th was very, very sketchy, and Curry's "foul" on that Lo Wright baseline make in the first half was the very definition of a phantom foul.
> ...


everytime jalen got his hands on the ball when there was like only 1:30 left and we were ahead, he would hoist up a shot...when Jay got the ball near the end of the game, like a pro, he worked some time off the clock. Anyone else notice that? Its not just about scoring once again....its about the other fundamentals of pro ball....passing the ball, time management...etc.....he had a good game..but once again, donyell had him outscored tonight, and what did he do...kept shooting until he tied his score, I believe..I don't care for it. good win tho, we needed it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

True, Gasol is/will be the go-to guy. I think he's probably a little run-down from the WBC and there's no question he's getting a lot more attention than last season. As he learns to pass a bit better out of double teams and as the Grizz learn to space their shooters around him, he's going to improve and improve. 

Jason Williams seems to be buying the team concept on both ends of the floor. I thought he did a decent job on our Jay. Each seemed able to break down the other at will when they wanted to, but our Jay's strength allows him that extra yard or so of penetration into the paint that just makes a world of difference.

I've never been impressed with Gooden--not his skills, mind you, but his athleticism. He's a power player in a 3s body. Tonight you saw what happens when he tries to guard a real 3, and when he went up against Tyson you can see the limitations when he has to play big 4s. 

I know Memphis wants to develop Giricek and Battier but they need to find more PT for Wes Person. There isn't a better shooter in the league.

P.S. Mike Dunleavy's scored 2 FGs tonight! Maybe that GS game is going to be tougher than I thought.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

According to the ESPN game recap, Dell Curry scored 10 of his 14 points in the first quarter.

Sheesh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> True, Gasol is/will be the go-to guy. I think he's probably a little run-down from the WBC and there's no question he's getting a lot more attention than last season. As he learns to pass a bit better out of double teams and as the Grizz learn to space their shooters around him, he's going to improve and improve.
> 
> Jason Williams seems to be buying the team concept on both ends of the floor. I thought he did a decent job on our Jay. Each seemed able to break down the other at will when they wanted to, but our Jay's strength allows him that extra yard or so of penetration into the paint that just makes a world of difference.
> ...


Yes. Gasol will be their go to guy in the future. Your probably right. Their main problem is defense and Hubie has his work cut out for him!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Also Scott you talk about ticky tack fouls on Chandler and Curry. I make a prediction. When the Bulls start to gell as a decent team and start winning some games, you will see those fouls will vanish all of a sudden. Its all about paying your dues.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Also Scott you talk about ticky tack fouls on Chandler and Curry. I make a prediction. When the Bulls start to gell as a decent team and start winning some games, you will see those fouls will vanish all of a sudden. Its all about paying your dues.


Agreed.

Though I think that the officiating is kinda like the umpiring in baseball. In baseball, they allow the phantom tag at 2nd base, for example. In the NBA, they allow certain contact and call fouls on certain arm motions even if there isn't contact.

This is a thing that can be learned - another reason the fouls will go down on the youngsters.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> According to the ESPN game recap, Dell Curry scored 10 of his 14 points in the first quarter.
> 
> Sheesh.


you mean Eddy Curry?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> you mean Eddy Curry?


Yes, obviously it should be Eddy Curry. Someone at ESPN done goofed; and I think it's a big ol' dis.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

does dell still play?? for the raptors maybe?


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: yeah...but there was NO reason to hoist every shot in the fourth...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> everytime jalen got his hands on the ball when there was like only 1:30 left and we were ahead, he would hoist up a shot...when Jay got the ball near the end of the game, like a pro, he worked some time off the clock. Anyone else notice that? Its not just about scoring once again....its about the other fundamentals of pro ball....passing the ball, time management...etc.....he had a good game..but once again, donyell had him outscored tonight, and what did he do...kept shooting until he tied his score, I believe..I don't care for it. good win tho, we needed it.


Good observation Bama. I saw that too. I was at the game tonight and when I looked at the stats,Marshall had 31 points,then Jalen decided to ball hog and he missed one of his FTs butt he stiil got 31 because the last 3 or 4 possessions he claimed the ball. I think e just wants tobe "the guy"...nothing wrong w/ that when your shots are falling BUT during the past games, they weren't and he still ball hogged. Anyway good win overall! I did get nervous early in the 3rd when Memphis got too close for comfortt getting back to within 4. But thank God, they survived w/ a victory, otherwise, Rose would be in the doghouse for me!


----------



## faust (Jun 7, 2002)

I notice that JWil, Curry, and Chandler worked well together. JWil would drive and either Curry or Chandler would follow for either a dish or a putback. Also, JWil and Chandler are perfecting that alley-oop pass. This is very enciuraging and will be hard to defend against.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>faust</b>!
> I notice that JWil, Curry, and Chandler worked well together. JWil would drive and either Curry or Chandler would follow for either a dish or a putback. Also, JWil and Chandler are perfecting that alley-oop pass. This is very enciuraging and will be hard to defend against.


it also looks like chandler/curry know where the ball is going to be passed to them, I remember last year when we got Rose, Rose would make a nice pass and it would just like it them in the hands and go out of bounce because they weren't expecting a pass... they are learning


----------

